# 22 caliber. Worth a crap to carry??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

My ccw will be here anyday and I found a small 22 caliber thats 5 shots, taqkes 22 longs, is a revolver and folds up and clips on the inside of my pants pocket and looks like a cell phone clip from the outside.

This is nice and easy to carry, but is there ammo that you can get that is able to stop someone if needed? I know 22's arent the greatest, but I like the connvienience of it.

Just curious. HG


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Better then a stick, but you better have some speed loaders and good shoes. 5 shots of .22 wont stop an attacker on drugs and adrennilin but it might give you a good enough head start. IMO


:axe: :smt170


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

CCI Stinger and the Remington Yellow Jacket. Make sure its high velocity and hp, 40 grain or higher. I don't use a .22 LR pistol for self-defense, for all kinds of reasons, but if I did it would be loaded with something similar to those guidelines. Get a .380 kel-tec p3at or NAA or something if you need something small. But I guess a gun is better than no gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would not want to put my tail on the line with a .22 unless it was all I had at the time. Most big guys are not fazed by a .22 until after the fight is over. I would rather go with a 9mm up for protection. That's my OP.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend a .22 for self defense either but if that is a picture of you and you can lift heavy things, it would appear to me that you would be able to just beat the hell out your attacker(s) or shoot him with your .22 and then beat the hell out of him. :mrgreen:


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL.
Yea I do alright, but I want a small, easily concealable gun and thought that might work. I think I might try the Kel-tec or a ultra light smith n wesson 38. Tnx 4 the info. CRW


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Nobody wants to leak. A 22LR could be put in that category. If the perp held still for you, you could get a perfect shot and then it could be a stopper (dropper) round. It might make a so so BUG. Keep on considering a 380 or 9 as a minimum.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i understand your thoughts but
ditto on the above comments
without exact placement it could tick off the BG a lot
if you want it because of size and weight - with the latest technology i would get a 380 from Ruger - LCP - when you see one. if want it now then get a keltec - they are more plentiful at the present time


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Read this link; http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/latestnews/stories/wfaa080214_lj_hawes.bfc57dff.html
from this thread :http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14133
and draw your own conclusions. Just remember the first rule of gunfighting. Have a gun


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would think twice about carrying a .22 for a CCW. I think you need to kick it up a couple notches to a .380 or 9mm minimum. Not that a .22 is useless, but if you need to stop a threat quickly not a good choice.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

a .22 is good for small game a full size person mite take a few good hits before he notice he got hit unless you are a good shoot and you can hit the neck or the head maybe you can take some one out but that is a big maybe


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

It beats a knife every time with some stingers :smt1099

I read Elmer Keith in G&A back in the 80's say to a hiker load your s&w revolver with those new stingers and let the strange people worry about you. :smt1099


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

I would want at least a .380 auto for self defense. 22LR is not a self defense load.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I have watched groundhogs live too long with a 22 slug in them, so there is no way I would count on it for protection. It is better than nothing, but move up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The .22 you referred to not only folds up, but is also a single-action mini-revolver that is very difficult to shoot quickly, and is a total bitch to reload. It is a very ineffective self-protection weapon, and not only because it's a .22.
I should talk. When I need a BUG, I pocket an old Hi-Standard Derringer, in .22 LR. I don't need to unfold it, I don't need to cock it, I just grab it and pull the trigger, twice. I would never get the chance to reload it anyway.
Someone, elsewhere, calls this kind of pistol a "get the f**k off me gun." That's how I see it, too.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

When I'm carrying my Buckmark as a CCW, I'm not worried. I can take out either eye at 10-15 yards, and pour in 5-6 rounds in 3 seconds...

Of course, concealment is an issue... KIDDING PEOPLE!!!!










JeffWard


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

If I were you, I would get a small smith airlite revolver and load it with .38 +P ammo...

I just put one on layaway and I talked to a couple different people about getting that or a small .380 or something...From what I am told, you get a pretty good increase in umph when you step from .380 to 38 +p..I got the shrouded hammer version..I will probably either carry it IWB on my ankle or in a pocket holster...I need to get a good conceal holster for my XD9 or XD45 and with the weather cooling off, hopefully carry one of those as my main and the smith on my ankle...But I am more likely to just carry the smith alone alot of times...So I opted for it over a 380...A revolver works if you pull it, aim it and pull the trigger...No slide, no jams...just bang!!!

Willy


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

in 2006, NAA sold 31,065 of those mini 22 revolvers and 20,944 in 2005!!!
There are a lot of people out there with these little 22s

for space in a pocket - might as well have a keltec 3AT or a Ruger LCP.
almost the same size... well 8 cubic inches versus 14 cubic inches of volume


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

.22LR will kill a person just like any other caliber will. That debate is moot. If it works for your needs and you are proficient with it is all that should matter to you.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> .22LR will kill a person just like any other caliber will. That debate is moot. If it works for your needs and you are proficient with it is all that should matter to you.


Killing the person isn't the issue, it's stopping an aggressive attack. Someone may be fully able to hurt or kill you with five .22's in their gut and then die from their wounds afterward.

The likelihood of such a thing happening with five 40's or 45's is considerably less.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A friend had a .22 LR Pistol ND go off and hit him in the belly. He didn't even go to a doctor, he just wore it for 40 years.

Hemmi, don't get one of the reccomended Airlite type .38"s. If you get a snubby, get it made of steel so you can shoot it. Most of us are big enough that an extra 10 ounces are not going to load our poor bodies down and the extra weight makes them significantly easier to shoot accurately and often.

I have a Taurus 605 in Blue that is low cost, works well, will handle .357 if desired and suprisingly will allow sub 1" groups of 5 at 15 yards when the shooter is up to it.

Stay safe


----------



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

If you need to use your gun to protect yourself, you need to stop the attacked RIGHT NOW. If you don't, the attacker is going to want to kill you RIGHT NOW! Granted, doctors have commented on the amazing amount of damage the lowly .22 does while bouncing around in the human body; BUT, note that these comments were from doctors trying to save the lives of those shot with them, that were still alive. If a .45 were used, we'd be talking with a corroner, not a doctor.
I would never bet my, or my loved ones life on a .22. My bottom limit is a .357 mag. Cheers!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DJWright said:


> If you need to use your gun to protect yourself, you need to stop the attacked RIGHT NOW. If you don't, the attacker is going to want to kill you RIGHT NOW! Granted, doctors have commented on the amazing amount of damage the lowly .22 does while bouncing around in the human body; BUT, note that these comments were from doctors trying to save the lives of those shot with them, that were still alive. If a .45 were used, we'd be talking with a corroner, not a doctor.
> I would never bet my, or my loved ones life on a .22. My bottom limit is a .357 mag. Cheers!


.357 is your _bottom limit_? What do you normally carry around? A rocket launcher? :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

22 caliber. Worth a crap to carry??

only if it's followed by a 3...

as in .223


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It sure wouldn't me my choice but if that's what you shoot well then go for it. At least make sure to have really good ammo for it. 

If it was me I don't think I'd be comfortable carrying anything less than a 9mm auto or if it's a wheel gun a 38. and still with those two I'd want some pretty good ammo. But I'm one of those 45 ACP cavemen.:mrgreen:


----------



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> .357 is your _bottom limit_? What do you normally carry around? A rocket launcher? :anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-


In warm weather I carry a .357. In cold weather where I can wear a heavy jacket; a 5" Kimber 45.
Having been a handgun instructor and police officer I understand what happens when an attack occurs. I do not want a smaller caliber to bet my life on. think about it; if you are attacking someone, and they shoot you with something that does not put you down quickly; you are going to try to take that person out as quickly as you can. The small caliber defense weapon can create a dangerous situation if it does not disable your attacker quickly enough. It's not a game of: let's see how small a caliber I can use and still stop someone. People have died because of this. I choose not to be a victim because I decided to carry something just because it was smaller and lighter to carry. Cheers!


----------

